# Guilford Shaft, Dover - July 2009



## Maniac (Aug 28, 2009)

Just realised I haven't posted anything to this forum for a while, so thought I'd stick up a few recent explores. 

The Guilford Shaft is essentially a spiral staircase built inside the cliff face at Dover consisting of 214 steps, connecting the Moats Bulwark at the bottom of the cliff to Dover Castle. There are several levels you come across on the way, the staircase is not in once single piece. 

It's had several uses during its time, including uses in WWII, but it now lies empty and decaying, although it is in good shape considering it's not been maintained for years! 

It's yet another one of Dover castles unseen passageways, of which there are many. 



























This part resembles a deep air raid shelter, although it's not in very good shape.















At the very top















And just for the hell of it, there's a lot of these down there. 





Moi at the top looking down





Thanks for looking! 

Maniac.


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks good, I like the fact its on multi-levels, and its had various uses over the years, and is still in remarkable condition, considering, as you say.
Good photos mate


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 28, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> ...I like the fact its on multi-levels, and its had various uses over the years...



Me too! An interesting explore. Certainly loads to find in Dover.


----------



## bricoleur (Aug 31, 2009)

Again, great pics. 

Thanks for sharing - this one looks like great!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 2, 2009)

Top notch report Maniac,the phots are excellent !! Nice one !!


----------

